# Watopa Retriever Club HUNT TEST! SE MN



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes you read it right. The Watopa Retriever Club will be having a AKC Hunt Test August 5-7. We will have a Owner Handler Qual on Friday August 5th, Master on Saturday August 6th, and Senior and Junior on Sunday August 7th.

We are members of the Master National Club for 2012 so you can get started for the 2012 Master National year on the first weekend for the 2012 season!

We have camping available on our grounds with limited electric hook ups and we have showers and indoor bathrooms available all FREE of charge.

We will also have breakfast and lunches available.

We should have everything up on Entry Express very soon. Looking forward to seeing you!

Any questions feel free to contact myself.

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

Hunt test is finalized and ready for entries on Entry Express!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Just a reminder for our AKC Retriever Hunting Test.


----------

